# My Vulcan Yellow Dial Seiko 7a38-701b



## 7A38_701B_NZ (Dec 3, 2008)

http://images.trademe.co.nz/photoserver/34/82164334_full.jpg


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

7A38_701B_NZ said:


> http://images.trademe.co.nz/photoserver/34/82164334_full.jpg


 :rltb: Welcome matey ,nice chrono


----------



## 7A38_701B_NZ (Dec 3, 2008)

Cheers Mate.

Over the years i've done alittle research on my watch (part-time). I know its a rare watch. Also, its difficult to find photo's of this model on the net, so i've decided to post a photo for all the Vulcan 7a38-701b lovers to enjoy.

Once i've sorted the MACRO function on my camera out, i will post some close-ups

Fred

New Zealand


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Yup, welcome to the forum 

You'll find plenty of Seiko lovers in this section (myself included) and some jolly nice chaps across the forum as a whole :rltb:

Kevin


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Welcome to :rltb: Plenty of Seiko fans here.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome to RLT and nice Seiko


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Now that's a rare piece :notworthy: hang on to it

BTW Welcome to the forum


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

:drool:

Welcome. :thumbup:


----------



## 7A38_701B_NZ (Dec 3, 2008)

WoW!! Thank You All So Much For he Warm Welcome.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Cracking 7A38 there pal!

The last one I saw fetched abour 800quid on ebay uk!

Regs

Bry



7A38_701B_NZ said:


> WoW!! Thank You All So Much For he Warm Welcome.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

IMO 7A## calibres were the best thing to come from Seiko in the early 80s, they are virtually bomb proof! I have too many 

Rob


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

rdwiow said:


> IMO 7A## calibres were the best thing to come from Seiko in the early 80s, they are virtually bomb proof! I have too many
> 
> Rob


Ill post ya my adress if thy hast too manyth


----------

